# I am a total weirdo



## 21286 (May 7, 2005)

Okay,Does anybody else do this?When I hear about a famous celebrity falling ill to cancer (specifically lung), I immediately freak out and get into full anxiety mode. Today it was announced that Chris Reeve's widow Dana has lung cancer at age 44. Of course I freak out, because I smoke and automatically think I have it too.I AM GOING FREAKING CRAZY. ANYBODY ELSE OUT THERE LIKE THIS?


----------



## 21918 (May 16, 2005)

No, but I did have a colon cancer scare about the time that Katie Couric's husband died from it. It turned out I didn't have colon cancer, but the doctors were convinced I did until we got about 3 biopsies back.


----------



## 14780 (Jul 19, 2005)

If the thought of the (highly possible) results of smoking give you anxiety, maybe it's time for you to trash the pack? The media is just as bad as the internet in exaggerating symptoms and giving inflated statistics. It makes a lot of people paranoid.


----------



## 18739 (Jul 22, 2005)

You should try to stop smoking. The only way that you can truly protect yourself is to stop smoking. I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## 19069 (Aug 30, 2005)

Sickofbeingsick-I'm a worry wart too, and yes, I can work myself into a frenzy over imagined what-ifs. Dana Reeve is a NONSMOKER, is what I heard. So yes, it freaked me out too- since my hubby has been a smoker for years and I was exposed to his second hand smoke.The best thing to do is live as healthy a life as you can. I find that I have to actively work to prevent and diminish my overall anxiety...exercise, regular sleep, meditation tapes, positive self talk, prayer.What kinds of things to you do to diminish your anxiety? Sending positive relaxing thoughts your way...


----------



## 13965 (Sep 5, 2005)

Well this site is all new to me but one thing is for sure I am sick of being sick.I have been diagnosed with fructose malabsorbtion and have become obsessed with what to eat and what not to eat.I am a smoker and lately the cigies are replacing my diet as I struggle with food.If anyone has any advice or sufferes from this condition I would love to hear from you. Thanks stressed


----------



## 23677 (Apr 29, 2005)

Yeah, I got pretty upset when our Kylie Minogue got breast cancer even tho I am male.I just felt that all my girls, (my lady, daughter & step daughter) were so vunerable.







!


----------



## 18008 (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes, I think the same way too and worry obsessively about things like that.IMHO, we are bombarded by every iota of bad news out there, absolutely saturated with miserable, dangerous, frightening and worrisome information. My advice is to turn it off, stop reading it and take a break from it. People like us can't handle it very well and it's just too stress and anxiety inducing.Just my opinion!Laurie - Water Dog Lover!


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2005)

Chris my darling - you and me both. Not so much celebreties (sorry, spelling?) but our best mate (and best man at our wedding) Charlie has terminal pancreatic cancer with 2ndary in the liver - thats me. A colleague of Paul's (hubby) died recently of bowel cancer - deffo me, a mate has MS (yes, tingling fingers).I don't think you are a freak - a worry wort for deffo but I think alot of bods here are too.My only tip - try and avoid reading the tabloids, surfing the net for worrying symptoms (though I have a kind of morbid fascination with this) and stay as busy as you can. Mind, from what I can remember, you are a very busy lady anyway.Its nice to hear from you again, how are things with the family?Sue


----------



## 14013 (Nov 12, 2005)

i know what you mean to a similar extent, for example i made a total idiot of myself because i saw on the news about DVTs and automatically started getting pains in my legs, i told the doctor i was worried about it and he wrote in my notes "patient suspects DVT" after he made me feel like a total nutter for thinking i would haveit just because i saw it on the news and was on the pill, i was really depressed at the time and starting crying in front of him, something i would never normally do! he was so un sympathetic, i am never seeing him again, no wonder when i make appointments he is the only doctor ever always readily available!


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2005)

yeah we have a horror bag like that Sophie in this case a woman - she told me my middle kid Clare probably had measles - freaking out as loads of my friends were preggie at the time but infact it turned out to be summat called infanta roseola (I hope thats spelt correct) which is a harmless, non-specific rash. She also refused to come out on a home visit when I put my back out (no, no, picking up the cat of all bizarre things) and was trying to breast feed of one mine sitting up on a chair. Grumpy old bezom - and she's always free too!!Sue


----------



## 14135 (Sep 22, 2005)

I think you guys should be freaking out about lung cancer if you smoke.







Gary


----------



## 14013 (Nov 12, 2005)

yeah there is nothing worse than a bad doctor!


----------



## 16279 (Sep 3, 2005)

dont take life so seriously its only temperarystatistics say three out of three people diea doctor will never have a patient that didn't eventually dieknowing this gives me peace of mind


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Im not a worry wart, i take each day as it comes, if i have a good day, i think great, if i have a bad one i think ah well tommorow is another day...I dont think about getting cancer, i am a smoker, my outlook is im gonna die someday, but i dont worry myself sick thinking about what if i get this, or ohmigod what if i get that... lifes too short to worry yourself sick, im a fighter been to hell and back many times, im still here... i chill out, im laid back, and try to make the most out of life..


----------



## 21169 (Jan 23, 2006)

Howdy;I know you will think I am nuts, however; I have been learning what really causes cancer and other disorders - ciggarette smoke does not cause cancer - believe it or don't, allow me to elaborate;You might want to read my other posts - lengthy, however; they reveal the lies you have been told all your life and were told to get you to visit and PAY the doctor of your own free volitions. I am waiting for the doctors to tell us that if we slam our hands in a car door it will make us feel better ... while the doctors invest in massive amounts of cast making materials and extra script pads to help us with the pains of following them blindly to our own self inflicted harms.Truth of the matter is, is that you cannot get cancer *if you do not eat the "UNCLEAN" foods* that are written in your bible, I do not apologize for the frankness and we bring it upon ourselves if we put such defilements in our mouths to be sent off to every cell in our bodies.Does your computer run better if it were hit by lightening??? Believe it or don't, your body is nothing but trillions of computer systems all linked together by electricity that we generate from the foods we eat. For simplicity - if your truck runs on desil and that produces the electricity for your headlights to operate properly in the night ... and you instead ignore the manufacturor's instruction as to the fuel to use - and your mechanic tells you that using a cheaper UNLEADED GAS - THE NEW WHITE MEAT ... and you do so by his advice or by your own personal feelings - you will soon learn why the manufactor's manual (bible in this case) should have been followed for the car of the product that was created by the manufactorer (Creator who did create mankind - at least I did not come from a monkey), and sorry about the sucky spelling.If you eat a food that is said to be "UNCLEAN" to you ... and I know the preachers who want your money will tell you what you want to hear ... more accurately; they will not tell you the truth because you will stop paying them your money and they will have to get a job instead of counseling (added bonus as a preacher if you know what I mean ...) our wives, children ... husbands and/or etc., EVEN THOUGH YOUR OWN SCRIPTURE IN THE SO CALLED NEW TESTAMENT SAYS, and I quote (except that I replaced the true name of the Creator by removing the title of the gods): 2Corinthians 6:17 Wherefore come out from among them, and be ye separate, saith Yahweh (YHWH), and touch not the unclean [thing]; and I will receive you, Ephesians 5:5 For this ye know, that no whoremonger, nor unclean person, nor covetous man, who is an idolater, hath any inheritance in the kingdom of Yahweh (YHWH). I am not trying to preach here, the scripture - believe it or don't has done well enough, however; what you just read you may never hear in any church as it would certainly offend you if you were to know that you cannot inherit the kingdom if you eat pork, shellfish or any unclean thing - EVEN TOUCHING IT WILLFULLY CAN DISQUALIFY YOU ... and of course everyone knows better, because; our doctors and preachers told us so - who cares what was written and PRACTICED by the Disiples and TAUGHT as a way of life by our Messiah ... after all - he did it all for us and rape, murder, hatred and every sin is now done away with ... unless of course - someone does it to us, therefore; we trust in our prison system, however;Our bodies are actually trillions of molecules all held together in a very sophisticated network, like trillions of computers - each with it's own function or functioning in unison with all the other computers ... for instance; take your finger and cram it in your eye! Certainly only your eye should be affected/ effected, eh? Why does the guts - just thinking of it ... tingle or give off certain sensations??? I won't tell you that you have a second brain larger than the one in your head that is wrapped around your stomach and intestines ... or that you actually think with your heart and that when a heart is transplanted - the donor actually takes over the one's body it was placed into ... or that recently a heavy drinking biker dude type of guy got a kidney from some gal ... now he loves to knit, sew, clean house ... he cannot stop ironing his and his wife's clothes ... his friends think he is wierd for not wanting to go partying all the time anymore and would rather cook a great meal and do the dishes - however; his wife does not mind the change at all and would it had occured sooner.You have trillions of computers in your unique system and if a new hard drive or other component is added to your tower - should not the whole system be effected/affected? I know this is hard to accept, however; believe it or don't ...On any computer, there is a box or component that will regulate the electricity that comes into it ... that it can be used as a useful source ACCEPTABLE TO ALL IT'S WORKING PARTS ... if the computer gets a serge from a lightening bolt ... it can destroy the whole thing - frying it is the universal term. If you don't get enough juice from your outlet ... it may indeed still function - limited ... but; may still function without full benefits. No juice at all - no function at all. Can you agree with this???Our Manufactor (Creator) has told us what fuels to use in running our computer systems that make up our temporary shells that we exhist in. He tells us that even outside sources of certain frequencies (known also as sin - check out I Yahchanan (I John as mistranslated) in the third chapter, fourth verse (3:4) and you will see what sin really is ... also never to be heard in any church - big turn off ...Our Messiah and teacher if you accept him as such or do not - facts are still facts, and; he (Yahshua) said that if you even look upon a woman with lust - you have committed adultery in your heart already. This sin of adultery generates a certain frequency - that acts like a power surge ... and it actually attacks the functioning of our computer networkings. It corrupts the files in other words and makes our hard drive (brain) malfunction or become confused. Such is just one way, though only sins can affect/effect us adversely ... and they create a foriegn frequency that messes up our entire computer network ... whether you realize it or not, believe it or don't.The "UNCLEAN" foods or things that we were even warned in the so called New Testiment that we are not supposed to even TOUCH, and especially not eat ... is of a frequency that short circuits our computer network. You may not notice it right away - it may take many years, however; to prove this test and prove to yourself, your preachers, polititions, doctors, scientists and/or etc. are indeed correct and THAT I INDEED - am a nut case ... any you choose to believe that the ... "lord" (translated from the ancient languages to english ... from the word BAAL, check it out for yourself if you feel the need - even in Yeremiyah (mistranslated as Jeremiah) 23:26-27 ... our Loving Creator even warned that his name was forgotten for Baal ... ) - anyway - if the "lord" CLEANSED ALL THINGS ... then put him to the test (not actually the Messiah because he said not to even touch it as he taught his Disciples and they wrote us for our instruction in these Last Days) ... get yourself a bunch of the so called "cleansed" centipedes (used in many antihistimines and decongestants in very minute parts as it is very powerful poison), and make yourself a centipede pie ... be sure to cover the taste with extra sugar and other spices of your choice ... and be sure to thank the lard for it before you eat the so called "CLEANSED" food - it will certainly be the last delicious meal you will ever eat. In fact, a family who lived in Texas (did live anyways) was eating a wonderfully prepaired armadillo (cleansed properly by their lord and praised by their lying preachers, doctors and/or etc. ... probably the new dark meat?) - and when the police came to have them all carried away in body bags - they didn't even eat all their vegetables as they died in their chairs ... the police discovered a centipede in the belly of the armadillo - in the trash can. Yeah, just one cleansed centipede in the cleansed belly of a cleansed armidillo was enough electricity of the wrong frequency - to stop the entire computer networks of an entire family. Talk about system failure ..., however;If you want to continue in your beliefs ... show me your belief by your works - enjoy a small slice - certainly it be a killer dish ... actually - please do not do such foolishness ... bake it and bring it to your preacher ... ahhhh, no!! Sorry, dont' do that either, but; I think you get the point here, eh?When you eat a pork chop, some chittlin's, suck some suckulent lobster or bite into a parasitical eel or lovely garbage eating catfish ... you can rest assured that ALL your computer system is becoming defiled or corrupted and your files will be messed up. I have no reason to lie to you, however; your doctors, preachers and/or etc. have BILLIONS of reasons ... maybe TRILLIONS of reasons and they got pictures of DEAD PRESIDENTS on each one of them ... Give to Ceasar what is Ceasar's (or the doctors, preachers and/or etc.), however; give to Yahweh at least the common courtesy to feed your computer system that which will at least keep you from cursing him when your system goes hay wire.I fed you too much here and need to stop - you have so much mind candy flowing in your system, you can feel it in your guts, your heart and your hard drive is begining to work overtime ... for this I do not apologize - I don't aplogize for what you know deep within is the truth and that is all I have to tell you, believe it or don't.Every computer (cell) in your network is like a universe of it's own ... it can create duplicate computers on it's own without your need to read a book and follow the instructions of such a feat ... and for it to properly duplicate an EXACT Replica or one of a superior quality - you must give it the correct frequencies that will feed it properly and put all the proper components into it as it comes to life. Wrong frequency burns out certain things that science cannot even see under a microscope yet ... however; they are key factors of proper functioning, however; one little shrimp will corrup the whole program - believe it or don't, choice is yours totally, we have free will to obey the manual or go it our own way, and;Seeing that we are on this site reading it - our choices (though in ignorance) have been less than desirable if you ask me ... I was caught in the net myself, however; I have been biting through the strings and am now free from it's chains that once bound me ... helpless to the lies due to my own laziness and slothful researches of my past.Other things about the cancers - that corrupt our computer network by the frequency of the deadly sins ... even looking on another's wife or husband ... children and now of days - animals (hence, Avian Bird Flu ... you will soon learn that this came about just like syphellis and gonnoreah - from sleeping with the food - so to speak and keep this a respectable conversation ... sleeping or laying with the vittles ... is where it comes from, by exchanging fluids containing other frequencies of totally different computer systems ... like mixing Apple and Mack with IBM ... has even made certain components MUTATE to where there is no cure ... the system is shot and slowly shutting down ... )Anyway, other adverse (sinful) frequencies come to our systems ... if a woman sleeps with more than one man in her lifetime (fully acceptable by our doctors who love our money as the preacher is surely exempt from such things, eh?), she opens up certain files that allow for cerevic cancers and the like ... and you will hate me for this one, but; check out the stats as I have before I proclaim such shocking evidences ... when did breast cancers come about? Actually since the 1920's and more acceptable in the 50's as they have been using the aborted fetesus's in vaccines, make up's and even vitamins ... only facts ... however;You will find that there has not been a woman that has had private part cancers - that DID NOT eat unclean foods, OR - had more than one man's computer network system corrupting the files of her system ... OR ... and this is the sad part - a woman's body, her system of computers are hooked up in a way that once the system is working on creating a carbon copy of her and another's system (pregnancy that is) ... if the program to build such a new and wonderful system known as a baby - IF such a program IN PROGRESS is interrupted ... aborted ... it corrupts the woman's computer network in such a way that breast cancers and private part cancers are almost inevitable if they live long enough for the corruption to fully take place.No, to smoke a ciggarrette will not cause cancer as you cannot find anything naming it "UNCLEAN" in your scripture, however; combined with any "UNCLEAN" fuel being fed into your computer network - the nicotine does actually accilerate the process of the network corruptions ... and only corrupting our computer networks that have been so marvelously created by our Creator - TO LAST FOREVER ... our systems are exactly the same as our fore fathers ... that lived for hundreds and some even for thousands of years before they shut down (for a purpose ... that the ultimate plan for us may come to pass ... another story).I think I said enough, the doctors and preachers, politicians and/or etc. certainly have and we all suffer from their teachings to this very day. Things will get worst unless we take certain cleanses and get rid of the virus or bugs that are affecting/effecting/infecting our computer networks ... oh yeah, and;Don't forget to eat plenty of salt ... NOT TABLE SALT as it is very harmful and corrodes your electric system everything is run by ... eat only pickling, kosher, Real Salt, sea salt that has not been boiled ... but; NEVER TABLE SALT. Your body was created some 70-90% salt water for a reason ... and salt is a super conductor that even your scriptures COMMANDS those who believe - to eat on everything ... even our Creator's sacrifices were found unacceptable unless SALTED WITH SALT ... but; you can disregard your Loving Creator's advice and follow your doctor's, preachers and/or etc. advice ... after all ... YOU CAN - SEE THEM ...I'd rather just send them a check every now and them to keep them satisfied and get rid of all the reasons as to why I need to visit them and suck on their deadly poisons ...Oh yeah ... their drugs help a little and harm alot - you should see what they really do to the harmonious functioning of our networks ... and to have a device or program (organ) removed instead of cleaning it out ... my, my, my.The Peaceful Solution is for everyone;Aintmyfault


----------

